# IronStock Reanimated in Tell City, IN



## bourno (Apr 7, 2004)

Pre-registration for the discounted attendance fee is getting down to the last couple days, and then the fees go up.

For more details, see their facebook page

https://www.facebook.com/events/1451299768429393/


----------

